# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  How to make a balanced diet?

## Cheesehead

How do you know if your under/ over eating?

----------


## Chloe

Eating in portions, a portion is the size of your fist. So at mealtimes like lunch and dinner (or whatever other name you want to call them) you should have a few different food groups on there the size of your fist. So for example a well portion meal for me would be half a chicken breast a small bowel of salad and a couple of new potatoes (roughly two or three depending on the size) and a glass of water. 
Also as for snacking during the day (something I'm awful for) try having a glass of water first. Most people when there thirst hear think they're hungry instead so they end up snacking when they don't need to. 
That's two ways you can avoid over eating  ::):  as for under eating I'm not sure. I know it's healthy to have three balanced and healthy meals a day anything less and your body won't always be getting the energy and Vitamins and minerals needs to work properly on just one or two meals a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Knowing how to eyeball portion sizes. A serving of meat or chicken is about the size of your palm (men have bigger palms but they can eat more anyways), the size of your fist is about a cup of cereal or a medium-sized apple, a serving of (uncooked) spaghetti has the circumference of a quarter, etc. Try to include food from all four food groups.

You can count calories, but if you don't know how to portion properly, it'll still be distorted. It's also not realistic to have a measuring cup or food scale with you all the time so eyeballing is basically how I try to do it.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'm terrible with proportioning, they're usually way too large. I also eat too much fried food and my diet has been way too carb heavy over the past month or so. I should probably work on it at some point. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## SmileyFace

> I'm terrible with proportioning, they're usually way too large. I also eat too much fried food and my diet has been way too carb heavy over the past month or so. I should probably work on it at some point. Â¬_Â¬



This is my problem as well, and it's especially with carbs.

I really need to start measuring with my fist again. It's rather tedious measuring with the measuring cups and whatnot.

----------


## Chloe

I don't have a clue what your meant to avoid when dieting I know avoiding fat, salt and sugar but I don't know about carbs or any other stuff  :Ninja: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

